
I have no idea what I'm doing - fredrivett
https://medium.com/@fredrivett/fumbling-forwards-5716c52e090
======
andres_kytt
That's not how entrepreneurship feels. That's how life feels. Why is it that
"entrepreneurs" re-discover everything from religious practices to basic
organisational theory and then feel compelled to spend their apparently
valuable time telling others of their discoveries as if they were profound
insights into The Magic of Entrepreneurship. I don't mind, please do, I'm just
curious why this is.

